# Nitro Sources ?????

## s4kk3

Onko niistä mitään hyötyä? 

Olisin kylläkin kiinnostunu niistä mut ei turhaan viittis alkaa kerneliä kääntää, kun nykyinenki toimii. Enkä ole vielä ihan selvillä että miten se asennetaan. Pitääkö se ladata tuolla ebuildilla vai voiko ton patchin vaan liittää nykyiseen kerneliin ja sitten kääntää uudestaan?

----------

## ormi

Jos kerneli toimii ok, niin en välttämättä lähtisi päivittämään sitä. Itse käytän nitro-sorsia ja mielestäni se on hieman nopeampi kuin vanhemmat kernelit, mutta en takaa että mitenkään näyttävästi nopeampi. Olen sen vuoksi päivitellyt kerneliä useasti, että jostain syystä systeemi jumahtaa satunnaisesti, kun prosessorikäyttö on pilvissä ja keskytyksiä satelee koko ajan  (2.6.9-ck1 ilmeisesti vihdoinkin korjaa tämän?)  :Rolling Eyes: . 

Asentaminen onnistuu ebuildilla siten, että otat kommentoinnin make.conffista pois kohdasta PORTAGE_OVERLAY.. (muistaakseni tämä. en nyt pääse tarkastamaan kun olen mäkkärillä  :Razz: ) ja teet hakemiston /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/nitro-sources. Kopioi ebuild sinne ja kirjoitat "ebuild /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/nitro-sources/nitronebuildi digest". Tämän jälkeen "emerge nitro-sources"

----------

## Deranger

Itse en ole aikoihin muita kerneleitä (tai oikeastaan patchsettejä) käyttänytkään kuin Nitroja. Uusin Nitro (2.6.9-rc4-nitro2) pitää sisällään hyvää tavaraa: Staircase, Mapped Watermark II, CFQv2, Reiser4, Ingo Molnar's Latency Patches jne...  :Wink: 

Todella huomattava ero vakio-kerneleihin. Varsinkin suorituskyky täyden rasituksen alla on aivan eri luokkaa. Huomattava ero saattaa johtua siitä, että järjestelmäni on muutenkin aika experimental  :Wink:  Ja enhän vakio-kerneleitä voisi edes käyttää ilman patchaamista (Reiser4:n takia).

Asennus hoituu juuri kuten ormi sanoi. Teet hakemiston /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/nitro-sources, lataat ebuildin tuonne, sitten 

```

ebuild /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/nitro-sources/<ebuildin-nimi> digest

emerge nitro-sources

```

Suosittelen ainakin kokeilemaan!

----------

## s4kk3

Kiitän ohjeista.. Aattelin tehdä puhtaan asennuksen ja vaihtaa Reiser4. Kuulostaa ainakin hyvältä surituskykynsä ansiosta.  

Entä miten toi ~x86 on sulla toiminu jos kokeilis sitäki.

EDIT: ja tietenki bootsrapped

----------

## ormi

 *s4kk3 wrote:*   

> Kiitän ohjeista.. Aattelin tehdä puhtaan asennuksen ja vaihtaa Reiser4. Kuulostaa ainakin hyvältä surituskykynsä ansiosta.  
> 
> Entä miten toi ~x86 on sulla toiminu jos kokeilis sitäki.
> 
> EDIT: ja tietenki bootsrapped

 

Hä? ~x86 toiminut? Et kai aikonut koko systeemiä asentaa experimentaalina?  :Shocked:  Älä missään nimessä tee niin. Voi olla, että joudut hyvinkin pikaiseen asentamaan kaiken uudelleen. On mullakin experimental-systeemi, sillä jotkin paketit olen asentanut ~x86. Esim. glibc piti asentaa joskus, kun silloin stable-versiossa ei nptl toiminut ongelmitta.   :Cool: 

----------

## Deranger

 *ormi wrote:*   

>  *s4kk3 wrote:*   Kiitän ohjeista.. Aattelin tehdä puhtaan asennuksen ja vaihtaa Reiser4. Kuulostaa ainakin hyvältä surituskykynsä ansiosta.  
> 
> Entä miten toi ~x86 on sulla toiminu jos kokeilis sitäki.
> 
> EDIT: ja tietenki bootsrapped 
> ...

 

Itseasiassa x86/~x86 ei tarkoita onko paketti vakaa vai ei, sitä ei olla vaan testattu tarpeeksi. Itselläni on ~x86 systeemi jo bootstrappauksesta lähtien, ja useita paketteja CVS:stä  :Very Happy: 

Tosin kannattaa aina pitää mielessä että jotain voi hajota  :Wink: 

----------

## s4kk3

Nyt on sitte systeemi asennettu uudestaan. Bootstrapped, Reiser4, uusimmat nitrot, en sitte viittiny laittaa ~x86. Nopeusero on huomattava edelliseen asennukseen. (Gentoo-dev-sources, stage3, ext3) K'ynnistyyki 100x nopeemmin.

----------

## Deranger

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=240858& - 2.6.9-nitro1 ulkona!  :Cool: 

----------

## s4kk3

??? Mul on 2.6.9-rc4-nitro2 Onks se sit uudempi?

----------

## Deranger

2.6.9-nitro1 on uudempi, julkastu tänään.

2.6.9-nitro1 on rakennettu 2.6.9 stable kernelin päälle. RC-versiot on ns. unstable versioita (RC = Release Candidate)

----------

## s4kk3

Nyt selvis sekin. Oispa tänää illalla aikaa ni kokeilis.

Ku pitäs muutenki kääntää kerneli uudelleen et sais sensorit toimii

EDIT: ei suostunu kääntyy tuo kerneli, saattaa olla et johtuu swsusp:ista, ainaki sen jälkee tulee erroria. Kokeilen myöhemmin uudestaan ilman sitä

----------

## Jase

Itselläni nitrot toimivat todella surkeasti. Hiiri pomppi X:ssä vähimmästäkin rasituksesta. Luultavasti jokin asetus oli päin honkia.

Nyt alla on cko patchset, josta ei tietääkseni ole ebuildia. Kyseessä on ck-sourcet muutamalla kivalla patchillä (shfs, supermount). Ennen käytin ck:ta, mutta uusimmissa ei ole supermountia, josta niin tykkään, vaikka joku kommentoikin sitä hirveäksi purkaksi.

----------

## Deranger

 *Jase wrote:*   

> Itselläni nitrot toimivat todella surkeasti. Hiiri pomppi X:ssä vähimmästäkin rasituksesta. Luultavasti jokin asetus oli päin honkia.
> 
> Nyt alla on cko patchset, josta ei tietääkseni ole ebuildia. Kyseessä on ck-sourcet muutamalla kivalla patchillä (shfs, supermount). Ennen käytin ck:ta, mutta uusimmissa ei ole supermountia, josta niin tykkään, vaikka joku kommentoikin sitä hirveäksi purkaksi.

 

Voithan sen itse CK:hon patchata.

----------

## s4kk3

Nyt uusimmat nitrot alla ja hyvin toimii:

```
kaikki@s4kk3 ~ $ uptime

 21:30:16 up  5:32,  3 users,  load average: 2.01, 1.16, 0.82

```

Ja systeemi päivitetty ~x86 ja hyvin toimii. En ole kyllä uskaltanu etc-updatee viel tehdä. Pitäs ottaa ensin varmuuskopio, ihan vain varmuuden vuoksi. Onko toi nptl nyt sitten päällä ja miten sen voisi kokeilla? Ja miten ton udevin saa päälle? Kokeilin tossa aamulla mutta ei suostunu käynnistyy. Kernelistä devfs pois päältä ja muokkaa sitä rc tiedostoo vai?

gcc 3.4  YEAH BABY!!!

EDIT: ja ttmkfdir ei suostunu kääntyy, onko tärkeäki? ainaki ilman sitä toiminu mutta tarviiko mikään ohjelma sitä?

----------

## Deranger

Tällä saa selville onko NPTL käytössä:

```

/lib/libc.so.6

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Native POSIX Threads Library by Ulrich Drepper et al
> ...

 

Elikkä devfs hiiteen kernelistä, emerge udev ja sitten muokataan filua /etc/conf.d/rc

```

RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="no"

RC_DEVFSD_STARTUP="no"

```

Kyseisillä muutoksilla saa täysin udev-systeemin. Device nodeja ei tallenneta järjestelmän sammuttamisen yhteydessä vaan ne luodaan aina uusiksi...

Lopuksi voit vaikka poistaa devfsd:n komennolla

```

emerge -C devfsd

```

----------

## s4kk3

Ei ollu nptl päällä. Auttaisko toi etc-update ku siel on päälle 100 tiedostoo mitkä pitäs päivittää? Eikös se ollu silleen et se glibc piti USE flageil kääntää:

```
USE="nptl" emerge glibc
```

EDIT(taas kerran): sen verran sain selville että se glibc.so.6 missä on se nptl on asennettu /lib/tls/ kansioon. Käyttääkö systeemini tätä vai pitääkö linkittää /lib kansioon? Ja voiko niin tehdä ilman että systeemi hajoaa?

----------

## pussi

 *s4kk3 wrote:*   

> Ei ollu nptl päällä. Auttaisko toi etc-update ku siel on päälle 100 tiedostoo mitkä pitäs päivittää? Eikös se ollu silleen et se glibc piti USE flageil kääntää:
> 
> ```
> USE="nptl" emerge glibc
> ```
> ...

 

Näinhän se meni, mutta lisäksi piti olla linux26 headerit:

```
emerge --unmerge linux-headers

emerge --oneshot linux26-headers

]USE="nptl" emerge glibc
```

  :Smile: 

----------

## s4kk3

juuri noin teinki mut nyt alko ihmetyttää et toimiiko se kun ne vanhat on siinä /lib kansiossa ja uudet /lib/tls kansiossa. Ja sitäkin vielä että toimiiko sitten ongelmitta jos linkittää sen sieltä /lib/tls kansiosta /lib kansioon. Vai pitääkö jostain laittaa se käyttämään sitä siitä kansiosta.

----------

## s4kk3

Nyt alko selkenemään. Googlella löytää ihemeellisiä asioita. Aluksi katoin mitä siinä tls kansiossa oli. Sitten otin varmuuskopiot niistä samoista mitä löyty /lib kansiosta. Ja sitten vaan kopioin siel tls kansiosta ne tiedostot /lib kansioon.

----------

## PsyC-

Nii-i olis se vaan hyvä jos vielä tietäis mikä tuo on  :Smile: 

----------

## Deranger

 *PsyC- wrote:*   

> Nii-i olis se vaan hyvä jos vielä tietäis mikä tuo on 

 

http://nptl.bullopensource.org/home.php

----------

## Jase

 *Oktane wrote:*   

> Voithan sen itse CK:hon patchata.

 

Voin toki, mutta miksi turhaan kun joku muu on jo sen tehnyt :) Löysin vielä tuolle ebuildinkin.

----------

## vrln

Mä olen käyttänyt lähinnä ck patchsettiä jo aika kauan. Paria nitroakin olen tosin testannut... Ei ne kovinkaan paljoa ck:sta eroa, paitsi että kaikenlaista ylimääräistä on mukana enemmän. 2.6.9-rc3-nitro1 oli ensimmäinen nitro joka ei kaatunut mulla ekan minuutin aikana jos laittoi esim emerge sync.

CKO patchsetti on ihan hauska jos haluaa reiser4/fbsplashit yms. Siinä on (ainakin minulle) enemmän hyödyllisiä patcheja kuin nitrossa (esim -ac patchsetti ja acpi päivitys).

Tällä hetkellä testailen 2.6.10-rc1-ck1, joka on ainakin tähän asti toiminut ihan hyvin. Hauskin uudistus on, että voi vaihtaa lennossa io scheduleria (ominaisuus tulee 2.6.10-rc1:stä, ei ck patchsetistä).

----------

## Rotonen

Kauheesti vouhotusta ja mutua (kuten love-sourceistakin..), mutta onko kellään ihan benchmarkkeja esittää..? Prosentuaalisia eroja vanilla-kernelin ja muiden kerneleiden välillä..?

----------

## Deranger

 *Rotonen wrote:*   

> Kauheesti vouhotusta ja mutua (kuten love-sourceistakin..), mutta onko kellään ihan benchmarkkeja esittää..? Prosentuaalisia eroja vanilla-kernelin ja muiden kerneleiden välillä..?

 

Voisin testata muttei vanillassa ole Reiser4 tukea  :Wink: 

----------

## ormi

Kyllä eron voi todeta silminnähtävästi, etenkin silloin kun prosessorikäyttö on 100%. Näin ainakin minun koneellani, joka ei todellakaan ole mikään vauhtihirmu (axp1600+). En sitten nopeutuuko ohjelmat muuten, mutta ainakaan hiiri ei tahmaa   :Very Happy: 

----------

## pussi

Aikaisemmin käyttämiini gentoo-sourceihin verrattuna en 233MHz G3 iMacissani huomannut merkittävää vaikutusta. Vanilla-sourceihin kuitenkin varmaan aika selvä ero.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## s4kk3

No sen verran voin sanoa että eron huomaa 100% kuormituksella (esim vanilla-sources ja nitro-sources), hiiri tahmaa, ohjelmat ei käynnisty niin hitaasti kuin vanillassa (vaikka kylläkin vie enemmän aikaa kuin normaalisti) ja musiikiakin pystyy kuunnella, ilman että alkaa pätkimään, eli kaikki prosessoriteho ei mene sille kääntämiselle?!? mitäs uutta tuossa nitron kakkosversiossa on ykköseen verrattuna?

----------

## Deranger

Eipä siinä mitään kummempia...Muutama hyödyllinen bugfix:

```

...

fix-bad-segment-coalescing-in-blk_recalc_rq_segments.patch | I/O bugfix which improves performance under load

vm-pages_scanned-active_list.patch | Fix the nasty kswapd bug

...

```

2.6.9-nitro2 käytössä ja hyvin pelaa...

----------

## s4kk3

Tossa käänsin nitro2:sen, käynnistyi ihan hyvin mutta näppäimisto ei toimi. Pari kertaa aikaisemminki ei ole toiminu näppäimistö mutta en muista mikä oli vikana sillon. Vanhalla (nitro1) kernelillä kyllä toimii. Eli jossain kernelin asetuksissa vikaa mutta missä?

----------

## s4kk3

Nyt kyllä luovutan, ei näppäimistö toimi sit millään eikä kukaan oikeen osaa sanoa et missä vika.

----------

## Deranger

Alkaa nuo uudet nitrot olemaan täynnä jos jonkinmoista turhaa patchia, nimim. entinen nitro-käyttäjä  :Wink:  Nyt käytössä itse patchattu 2.6.9-ck3, mukana mm. Reiser4 & vesafb-tng. Toimii paremmin kuin hyvin   :Cool: 

----------

## s4kk3

Ite ainaki aattelin kokeilla vielä uusimpia nitroja, jos saisin software suspendinki toimii. Eikö reiser4:n kanssa voi käyttää 4kb stacckeja?

Tiiättekö mitään hyviä kernelin kääntö oppaita että miten saisi tehokkaan kernelin, eli mitä pitäisi valita ja mitkä jättää pois. Kun nykyisin tuntuu olevan vähän haku ammuntaa.

----------

## Deranger

 *s4kk3 wrote:*   

> Ite ainaki aattelin kokeilla vielä uusimpia nitroja, jos saisin software suspendinki toimii. Eikö reiser4:n kanssa voi käyttää 4kb stacckeja?
> 
> Tiiättekö mitään hyviä kernelin kääntö oppaita että miten saisi tehokkaan kernelin, eli mitä pitäisi valita ja mitkä jättää pois. Kun nykyisin tuntuu olevan vähän haku ammuntaa.

 

Ei voi käyttää, ainoastaan 8k stackkeja voi. Kernelin toimivuus on miljoonasta asiasta kiinni, ck-sources pitää sisällään ainoastaan suorituskykyyn vaikuttavia patcheja (Staircase, CFQv2, MW II jne.) ja ne ovat aina toimineet loistavasti. Nitrokin patchataan CK:n päälle.

----------

## s4kk3

onko ck:lle ebuildii? Jos vaikka sattuisi silleen et päätyis kokeilee

----------

## Deranger

 *s4kk3 wrote:*   

> onko ck:lle ebuildii? Jos vaikka sattuisi silleen et päätyis kokeilee

 

Jeps, 

```

emerge ck-sources

```

Ota huomioon että CK:ssa ei ole Reiser4 tukea, se täytyy itse patchata (itse otin kaikki Reiser4 filut 2.6.9-mm1 broken-outista ja patchasin ne ck:hon), tai sitten käyttää cko-sourceja (CK Overloaded).

Kernel patch homepage of Con Kolivas

----------

## s4kk3

uusimmat nitrot tuli.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=252838

siinä on mukana vain käytetyimmät patchit. Näyttää siltä että pysyn tulevaisuudessaki nitron käyttäjänä.

----------

## Deranger

Näyttää hyvältä, mutta taidan pysyä silti CK:ssa ja patchaan siihen ne patchit joita tarvitsen (Reiser4, vesafb-tng ja config /dev/tty* count)

----------

## ZiffyWombat

2.6.9-nitro4 on tähän mennessä toiminut suhteellisen hyvin itselläni. Eli hyvät kernel sourcet kyllä ovat.

----------

## Rotonen

Nitro -sorsat ovat kyllä erinomanen testikenttä mm-kerneliä ja sitäkautta vanilla-kerneliä varten, mutta kannattaako niitä nyt silti suositella ihan päivittäiseen käyttöön jokaiselle, joka tahtoo nopeutta, kun parhaat ja toimivat patsit pääsevät kuitenkin pikkuhiljaa vanilla-kerneliinkin asti, kunhan ensin tulevat tarpeeksi stabiileiksi...?

----------

## vrln

 *Rotonen wrote:*   

> Nitro -sorsat ovat kyllä erinomanen testikenttä mm-kerneliä ja sitäkautta vanilla-kerneliä varten, mutta kannattaako niitä nyt silti suositella ihan päivittäiseen käyttöön jokaiselle, joka tahtoo nopeutta, kun parhaat ja toimivat patsit pääsevät kuitenkin pikkuhiljaa vanilla-kerneliinkin asti, kunhan ensin tulevat tarpeeksi stabiileiksi...?

 

Ei nitro sourceissa ole oikeastaan mitään mikä olisi testitavaaa -mm varten, sillä se perustuu lähinnä vakaaseen 2.6 kerneliversioon. Siihen on vaan lisätty paljon sellaista joka ei ole todennäköisesti koskaan pääsemässäkään itse vakaaseen 2.6 kerneliin (esim staircase cpu scheduler). Eli toisinsanoen nitro on melko pitkälti = vakaa 2.6 + jotain juttuja -mm:st (esim reiser4, cfq) + ck patchsetti + gentoon oma patchsetti.

Varsinkin tuo -ck patchsetti on se mistä lähes kaikki ns. desktoppeja varten olevat patchit tulevat. Tärkein näistä on (desktop käyttöä varten tarkoitettu) staircase cpu scheduleri, joka ei todennäköisti pitkään aikaan jos koskaan (ei ainakaan ennenkun vakaassa 2.6 kernelissä on modulaariset cpu schedulerit) vakaaseen 2.6 kerneliin koska se on erikoistehtävää varten suunniteltu, toisinkun tämänhetkinen vakaan kernelin cpu scheduleri joka soveltuu kaikkiin tarkoituksiin.

Itse en suosittelisi nitro sourceja ihan yleiseen käyttöön kenelle tahansa, sillä siinä on kuitenkin usein aika paljon kaikenlaista testivaiheessa olevaa (kuten esim. reiser4 tiedostojärjestelmä).

Sen sijaan ck-sources (löytyy tuolla nimellä portagesta) on tutustumisen arvoinen juttu mielestäni ihan kenelle tahansa joka käyttää konettansa desktop tarkoitukseen. Se on desktop patchsetti, joka sisältää kaikenlaisia interaktiivisuutta yms parantavia päivityksiä ja muutoksia. Tärkein uudistus siinä on staircase cpu scheduleri, joka saa aikaan ihan huomattavan eron, varsinkin kun kone on 99% cpu loadissa (gentoossa aika yleistä...). Ei nyi ja pauku kone läheskäänniin paljon kun perus 2.6 kernelillä ja muutenkin yleinen interaktiivisuus tuntuu paremmalta. Ck-sources perustuu ihan vakaaseen 2.6 kerneliin eli sen ei pitäisi hajoilla kovinkaan paljoa. 

Itse olen käyttänyt sitä jo melko kauan eikä montaa kertaa ole mikään bugannut. Päinvastoin, siinä on usein esimerkiksi bugipäivityksiä joita vakaassa kernelissä ei ole (esim. tällä hetkellä se sisältää jotain ac patchsetistä napattuja korjauksia.

----------

## Rotonen

 *vrln wrote:*   

> Ei nitro sourceissa ole oikeastaan mitään mikä olisi testitavaaa -mm varten, sillä se perustuu lähinnä vakaaseen 2.6 kerneliversioon. Siihen on vaan lisätty paljon sellaista joka ei ole todennäköisesti koskaan pääsemässäkään itse vakaaseen 2.6 kerneliin (esim staircase cpu scheduler). Eli toisinsanoen nitro on melko pitkälti = vakaa 2.6 + jotain juttuja -mm:st (esim reiser4, cfq) + ck patchsetti + gentoon oma patchsetti. 

 

Muistaakseni esimerkiksi reiser4 pääsi mm-patchsettiin ja sitäkautta vanillaa kohti nopeammin, koska love-sourceissa se levisi laajalti Gentoon (ja muidenkin distrojen) bleeding-edge -käyttäjille ja sitäkautta sai ripeää tahtia bugiraportteja ja patcheja ja stabiloitui.

Eivätköhän nuo staircase -scheduleritkin ole pääsemässä vaihtoehtoisiksi kerneliin loppujen lopuksi, kunhan stabiloituvat..? Ei kai hyvää voi poiskaan heittää..

Lähinnä love- nitro- ja muiden epämääräisten bleeding edge -kernelien käyttäminen aiheuttaa harmaita hiuksia kehittäjille, koska ne voivat aiheuttaa mitä oudompia virheitä esimerkiksi paketteja käännellessä.. Joten ck-sources tai gentoo-sources ovat peruskäytössä mitä riittävimpiä.

----------

## vrln

 *Rotonen wrote:*   

>  *vrln wrote:*   Ei nitro sourceissa ole oikeastaan mitään mikä olisi testitavaaa -mm varten, sillä se perustuu lähinnä vakaaseen 2.6 kerneliversioon. Siihen on vaan lisätty paljon sellaista joka ei ole todennäköisesti koskaan pääsemässäkään itse vakaaseen 2.6 kerneliin (esim staircase cpu scheduler). Eli toisinsanoen nitro on melko pitkälti = vakaa 2.6 + jotain juttuja -mm:st (esim reiser4, cfq) + ck patchsetti + gentoon oma patchsetti.  
> 
> Muistaakseni esimerkiksi reiser4 pääsi mm-patchsettiin ja sitäkautta vanillaa kohti nopeammin, koska love-sourceissa se levisi laajalti Gentoon (ja muidenkin distrojen) bleeding-edge -käyttäjille ja sitäkautta sai ripeää tahtia bugiraportteja ja patcheja ja stabiloitui.
> 
> Eivätköhän nuo staircase -scheduleritkin ole pääsemässä vaihtoehtoisiksi kerneliin loppujen lopuksi, kunhan stabiloituvat..? Ei kai hyvää voi poiskaan heittää..
> ...

 

Reiser4 olisi joka tapauksessa päässyt -mm:ään ja sitä kautta mainlineen (jossa se ei vielä ole), se oli vaan ajan kysymys. En sanoisi että love-sources asiaan vaikutti mitenkään (lopulta hyvin pienen porukan patchsetti kuitenkin, joista taas hyvin harva oikeasti käytti edes reiser4:ää), kun reiser4 oli kuitenkin käytännössä selkeä "tulevaisuuden toivo" joka joskus syrjäyttäisi reiser3.6:n.

Staircase ei ole melko varmasti koskaan pääsemässä ainakaan 2.6 kerneliin, sillä siitä on tietääkseni sanottu aika selkeä "ei" korkeilta tahoilta (akpm) linux kernel mailing listillä. Syynä se ettei tässä vaiheessa haluta mitään niin suurta muutosta tehdä, eikä default schedulerin pitäisi olla mihinkään tiettyyn työtehtävään erikoistunut.

Useita schedulereita (modulaarisina) ei myöskään ole tulossa ainakaan 2.6:een, Con Kolivas kyllä teki sitä varten plugsched patchit mutta ne ammuttiin myös alas linux kernel mailing listillä joku kuukausi pari sitten, koska halutaan mahd. hyvä yleisscheduleri ja jos kernelissä olisi muitakin, niin sen kehitys kärsisi.

Love sourceja en ole koskaan testannut (mutta ainakin nykyisin niissä ei ole kovinkaan paljon patchejä enään, ennen oli). Nitro vaihtelee jonkinverran aina julkaisusta riippuen, mutta ainakin 2.6.9-nitro4 (Seppen tekemä, noissa Darcknessin tekemissä 2.6.10 pohjasissa näyttää olevan enemmän patchejä, esim ac patchsetti) on hyvin lähellä perus ck patchsettiä:

http://www.sepi.be/nitro/2.6.9-nitro4/series

--> eipä tuossa mitään muuta ole lisätty kuin reiser4/gentoo-dev-sources/swsusp2/win4lin patchit ja jotain pieniä patchejä. Ennen nitrot oli usein -mm:ään pohjautuvia, ja kaatuili/sekoili todella rankasti. Muutenkin ainakin omien kokemuksieni perusteella -mm lienee ylivoimaisesti epävakain kaikista patchseteistä mitä olen testannut.

Jos on ongelmia niin niistä pitää raportoida patchsetin kehittäjälle eikä mainline kernelin, tosin ensin pitää testata tuleeko samaa ongelmaa myös mainline versiolla. Ja jooh, eihän tietenkään peruskäytössä millään reiser4:llä (tai millään epävakaalla patchsetillä) mitään tee, ne on lähinnä harrastelijoita varten jotka haluavat testailla/säätää kaikenlaisia juttuja huvikseen ja kenties laittaa niistä sitten bugiraportteja. Gentoossa tosin varmasti liian rankat GCC settingit (joita hyvin monet käyttää) aiheuttaa ylivoimaisesti eniten kaikenlaisista kääntö yms ongelmista. Ainakin ihan perus ck-sources on imo ainakin ihan hyvä yleiseenkin käyttöön, esim YOPER:n ( http://www.yoper.com ) default kerneli sisältää ck patchsetin. Aika suuri prosentti gentoon käyttäjistä tosin taitaa kuulua tähän harrastelijoiden ryhmään. Yleinen käyttö ja lähdekoodipohjainen distro sinänsä on jo vähän ristiriidassa :)

----------

## Deranger

 *vrln wrote:*   

> Ainakin ihan perus ck-sources on imo ainakin ihan hyvä yleiseenkin käyttöön

 

Olen todellakin samaa mieltä, kaiken maailman patchsettejä olen kokeillut ja aina palannut CK:hon (itse patchattu lisäksi vesafb-tng ja Reiser4). Mukavan nopea ja silti todella vakaa.

Kuten vrln jo mainisti, mainlinessä ei tulla ikinä näkemään Staircasea tai CFQ:ta, koska schedulerien pitäisi soveltua moneen eri tarkoitukseen, eikä esim. pelkästään desktop käyttöön. Deadline sopii hyvin servereille, mutta tässäkin törmätään samaan ongelmaan - se ei sovellu jokaisen tarpeille.

Tuskimpa edes "tavallinen" käyttäjä ymmärtää mitä schedulerit tekevät tai eivät ainakaan ole kiinnostunut niiden vaihtamisesta  :Wink: 

Itse en kylläkään Staircasea tai CFQ:ta pois vaihtaisi  :Wink: 

----------

## vrln

Jooh en minäkään vaihtaisi niitä enään pois kun on tottunut. Käytin jonkinaikaa default kerneliä kun yritin etsiä vikaa yhteen ongelmaan - ero on tosiaan huomattava. 

Lisään itse -ck:hon reiser4/fbsplashin, tosin en tällä kertaa onnistunut reiser4:ää saamaan kuntoon joten käytän -cko1:ta (joka toimii aivan täydellisesti tähän mennessä). Huomasin tosin juuri että namesys ftp:lle on  uploadattu reiser4 2.6.10 varten, niin ei pidä enää yrittää korjata niitä rejectejä :) Huomenna tulee todennäköisesti uusi ck patchsetti, niin pitää sitten kääntää uusi kerneli.

----------

## Deranger

 *vrln wrote:*   

> Jooh en minäkään vaihtaisi niitä enään pois kun on tottunut. Käytin jonkinaikaa default kerneliä kun yritin etsiä vikaa yhteen ongelmaan - ero on tosiaan huomattava. 
> 
> Lisään itse -ck:hon reiser4/fbsplashin, tosin en tällä kertaa onnistunut reiser4:ää saamaan kuntoon joten käytän -cko1:ta (joka toimii aivan täydellisesti tähän mennessä). Huomasin tosin juuri että namesys ftp:lle on  uploadattu reiser4 2.6.10 varten, niin ei pidä enää yrittää korjata niitä rejectejä  Huomenna tulee todennäköisesti uusi ck patchsetti, niin pitää sitten kääntää uusi kerneli.

 

Itse olen käyttänyt 2.6.9-mm1:n Reiser4 patcheja, kokeilin patchata 2.6.10 RC-versioiden patcheilla, mutta ei siitä mitään tullut  :Wink: 

Nyt siis käytössä 2.6.10-ck1 2.6.9-mm1:n patcheilla...Last edited by Deranger on Fri Dec 31, 2004 8:41 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## vrln

-mm:ssä on tietääkseni muuten vähän jäljessä oleva reiser4 versio. Ainakin löysin tuolta namesys ftp:ltä erikseen bugfix patchejä -mm kerneleitä varten.

ftp://ftp.namesys.com/pub/reiser4-for-2.6/2.6.10/reiser4-for-2.6.10-1.gz , eilen päivitetty :)

----------

## Deranger

 *vrln wrote:*   

> -mm:ssä on tietääkseni muuten vähän jäljessä oleva reiser4 versio. Ainakin löysin tuolta namesys ftp:ltä erikseen bugfix patchejä -mm kerneleitä varten.
> 
> ftp://ftp.namesys.com/pub/reiser4-for-2.6/2.6.10/reiser4-for-2.6.10-1.gz , eilen päivitetty 

 

Kiitän linkistä, pitänee testata tuota...

----------

## s4kk3

Tämä 2.6.10-nitro-1 kyllä rullaa ihan mainiosti ja nvidian ajuritkin suostuivat toimimaan ilman ongelmia (yleensä ollut jotain pientä häikkää nitrojen kanssa)

Olettekos muuten huomanneet että näissä 2.6.10 sarjoissa voi menuconffissa vaihtaa noita scheludereita

----------

## vrln

 *s4kk3 wrote:*   

> Tämä 2.6.10-nitro-1 kyllä rullaa ihan mainiosti ja nvidian ajuritkin suostuivat toimimaan ilman ongelmia (yleensä ollut jotain pientä häikkää nitrojen kanssa)
> 
> Olettekos muuten huomanneet että näissä 2.6.10 sarjoissa voi menuconffissa vaihtaa noita scheludereita

 

Joo, I/O schedulereita voi vaihtaa nykysin, CPU ei tosin. Niitä voi muuten vaihtaa myös ihan lennossa jopa, katsos vaikka:

cat /sys/block/hda/queue/scheduler :) (olettaen että sun kovo on hda)

sitä voi sitten vaihtaa vaikka esim:

echo cfq > /sys/block/hda/queue/scheduler

edit: ei varmaan ole ihan oikea paikka tälle, mut hyvää uutta vuotta kaikille

----------

